# connect to mailin05.sul.t-online.de[194.25.134.74]: Connection refused (port 25)



## marko (3. Dezember 2003)

*connect to mailin05.sul.t-online.de  [194.25.134.74]: Connection refused (port 25)*

Wenn ich mit meinem Postfix Server versuche an t-online Addressen eine Mail zu versenden, kommt immer diese Meldung von allen 8 T-Online Mailservern.

Ich selbst benutze einen T-Online Zugang. Die anderen Anbieter wie gmx.de und free4u.net funktionieren einwandfrei.

Kennt jemand einen workaround oder eine echte lösung, außer das smtprelay von t-online für 2,95€ zu nutzen

danke

Marko


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Dezember 2003)

Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn du die entsprechenden Error-Logs aus /var/log/mail.* posten könntest.


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Dezember 2003)

Also, wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege:

T-Online authentifiziert Dich anhand Deiner Einwahl. Sprich, ein Server, der nicht über Deinen T-Online Account läuft (und welcher Webserver tut das schon  ), der wird nicht relayed.

Sprich: Jetzt weißt Du warum die das SMTP-Relaypacket anbieten    ;-)


----------



## marko (5. Dezember 2003)

Hmmmmm ....

Die sollen ja gar nicht relayen sondern nur die Mails die ich schicke annehmen.
Mein Relay ist mein eigener server. 

Ungefähr als würde ich mit 
       mail -s Test eMail ich@t-online.de
        Dies ist der Inhalt der Mail ...
        .
eine eMail von einer Standard Linux (Suse) Installation eine Mail schicken.
Diese wird denke ich doch auch zugestellt oder


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn du die entsprechenden Error-Logs aus /var/log/mail.* posten könntest.  *


^
|


arne@markus:~$ dig t-online.de MX
;; ANSWER SECTION:
t-online.de.            3600    IN      MX      10 mailin02.sul.t-online.de.
t-online.de.            3600    IN      MX      10 mailin03.sul.t-online.de.
t-online.de.            3600    IN      MX      10 mailin04.sul.t-online.de.
t-online.de.            3600    IN      MX      10 mailin05.sul.t-online.de.
t-online.de.            3600    IN      MX      10 mailin06.sul.t-online.de.
t-online.de.            3600    IN      MX      10 mailin07.sul.t-online.de.
t-online.de.            3600    IN      MX      10 mailin00.sul.t-online.de.
t-online.de.            3600    IN      MX      10 mailin01.sul.t-online.de.

Deine MX-Adresse ist wohl richtig, aber wie gesagt - ohne Logs kommen wir hier wohl nicht weiter.

P.S.: Ich glaube kaum, dass $Provider an T-Online bezahlen muss, nur dass deren Server eMails für deren Kunden annehmen. Aber - bei T-Online ist ja alles möglich


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Dezember 2003)

Ups, ja das dürfte wohl ein Verständnisproblem gewesen sein meinerseits  

dann schließe ich mich der log-frage an :-(


----------



## marko (15. Dezember 2003)

Sorry das ich so spät erst antworte

Hier die einträge aus /var/log/mail:

Dec  3 13:27:09 dhx01 postfix/pipe[10036]: ADFFB8BB1: to=<xxx@t-online.de>, relay=vscan, delay=3, status=sent (dhx01.delphi-help.de)
Dec  3 13:27:09 dhx01 postfix/smtp[10041]: connect to mailin07.sul.t-online.de[194.25.134.75]: Connection refused (port 25)
Dec  3 13:27:09 dhx01 postfix/smtp[10041]: connect to mailin00.sul.t-online.de[194.25.134.8]: Connection refused (port 25)
Dec  3 13:27:10 dhx01 postfix/smtp[10041]: connect to mailin01.sul.t-online.de[194.25.134.72]: Connection refused (port 25)
Dec  3 13:27:10 dhx01 postfix/smtp[10041]: connect to mailin03.sul.t-online.de[194.25.134.73]: Connection refused (port 25)
Dec  3 13:27:10 dhx01 postfix/smtp[10041]: connect to mailin06.sul.t-online.de[194.25.134.11]: Connection refused (port 25)
Dec  3 13:27:10 dhx01 postfix/smtp[10041]: connect to mailin04.sul.t-online.de[194.25.134.10]: Connection refused (port 25)
Dec  3 13:27:10 dhx01 postfix/smtp[10041]: connect to mailin05.sul.t-online.de[194.25.134.74]: Connection refused (port 25)
Dec  3 13:27:10 dhx01 postfix/smtp[10041]: connect to mailin02.sul.t-online.de[194.25.134.9]: Connection refused (port 25)
Dec  3 13:27:10 dhx01 postfix/smtp[10041]: 37CB6AF68: to=<xxx@t-online.de>, relay=none, delay=1, status=deferred (connect to mailin02.sul.t-online.de[194.25.134.9]: Connection refused)


Dies ist der Log falls noch genauere angaben benötigt werden kann ich auch den kompletten log mailen.

Marko


----------

